# BIG ant hill !! What do we do ?!



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Had a piece of black plastic laying here a few months to kill weeds ..... took it off today to plant tomtatoes ...found a HUGE ant colony ( and 1 snake ! ) !!

Whats the best way to get rid of them ?!?! Hopefully pesticide free !! 
Ive never seen such a big ant hill !!! 

Here's the hill... all the light brown areas are it ...










close up of the little black ants ...


----------



## sgreen (Jun 5, 2012)

Wow! I dont know, but that sure is a huge ant hill! I hope you find something that works! Anteater?


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

Get a big bag of baking soda. Start a circle around the hill but a short distance (2ft or so) away. Sprinkle spirally until you have covered the anthill. Then, pour vinegar in the same pattern. The bubbles work down into the nest and kill the ants. I have completely rid my property of fire ants this way. Cheap, chemical free.


----------



## bajiay (Apr 8, 2008)

What farmmom said. I have done this as well!


----------



## cayenne47 (Nov 7, 2004)

Or come over to my place and get a can of DE, we've poured that right into the hills and they die:hobbyhors


----------



## julieq (Oct 12, 2008)

Back on our ranch in Alabama the guys used to LOVE to find big fire ant hills. They waited until evening and poured diesel on them and lit them on fire! 

Boy, I don't miss fire ants since we moved to Idaho!


----------



## Foxy (Oct 13, 2009)

If I find them in the garden or lawn I pour boiling water on the hill. Takes care of them quick and no chemicals.


----------



## stamphappy (Jul 29, 2010)

WE have also successfully used DE.


----------



## NicoleandBrian (Feb 1, 2006)

We also use boiling water here. Make a HUGE pot and try to pour it in the holes (to get in the tunnels) and around. You may need a few pots of water for those hills but it seems to work every time for us


----------



## vicker (Jul 11, 2003)

I'd say they'll move since you moved the tarp


----------



## pancho (Oct 23, 2006)

No need to do anything. Since you moved the tarp they will move. Just give it a day or two.


----------



## Wolf mom (Mar 8, 2005)

Another fan of D.E.


----------



## NickieL (Jun 15, 2007)

oh god...wish I never seen this picture....ants are my phobia...


----------



## Becorath (Jun 13, 2012)

Instant grits. Wait a day, then boiling water. 

Sent from my ADR6300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

When I have just one ant nest I just dose it with some ant bait . If I have two or more colonies I enjoy shoveling ants back and forth between the colonies and then sit back and watch the colonies war to death.

Once the colonies are dead I either mow the mound down or sluice it for clay to patch my retaining wall.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

OK...everyone is saying DE...is that diatomaceous earth?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

pheasantplucker said:


> OK...everyone is saying DE...is that diatomaceous earth?


Yes.

My chickens would love that pile o ants!


----------



## ||Downhome|| (Jan 12, 2009)

Dish soap and water work well also.

the dish soap breaks the water tension and the ants drown.


----------



## Smallhomestead (Feb 25, 2011)

I let my chickens have a long talk with the fire ants around here. Seems the ants don't like it here after that


----------

